# Thinking moving central coast



## mary88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi, wanting a lifestyle change from the city. I have holiday on the Central Coast before and now thinking of moving there.Just want to know what it like living in the area of woy woy, umina beach and ettalong.
Also thinking of starting up a restaurant in East Gosford any thoughts will be great. Look forward to any thoughts or ideas


----------

